# How many pigeons?



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

Just curious, Can anyone who sees this thread tell me how many birds they have? I have 13, and I want to know how many pigeons other people have.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Just*

got them down to 60. Want to reduce alittle more too.


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

I only have 2 but may get another pair tomorrow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have 48 pigeons: 41 homing pigeons in one big coop, and 2 rollers, 4 Satinette's and my newest arrival, a beautiful Helmet (just rescued from the Brevard animal shelter) in another coop.

Treesa


----------



## Snow White (Jul 27, 2005)

*A single*

is what I have. I think it's a she so I call her Edie-Bird (that's Edith). I grew up in chicago and was always told not to touch pigeons because they carry disease, they're dirty etc.... Just goes to show you that you can't always believe what you hear...even from your parents. They just handed down the same info they were told. 

When I found Edie in my gutter last October, I marveled cuz I hadn't seen pigeons much in the suburbs. I still don't see many. My friends are amazed at her. They also had no idea pigeons were so lovable, sweet and bonded with people. I was so sure she was going to leave when I released her in April (after she was well again) I was truly shocked she just hung out in the yard with me. Now she's in the house (with all my other rescue cats, dogs) living it up. Edie just lost a toe a few weeks ago due to a close encounter with an automatic garage door opener. I'm still a little overprotective of her, but she loves her house and all her animal friends and they love her. In fact, when she had to go for several doctor trips, my dogs were very upset I took her out.

Someday, when I have more land....maybe live out further, I would like to have more pigeons. I don't even know what kind of pigeon Edie is....most people who have seen her or her pictures thinks she's a homing pigeon.


----------



## Link (Jul 15, 2005)

I have 14 pigeons all together. I have 10 rollers and 4 parlor tumblers (counting the two squabs that the parlor tumblers have right now ).


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

We have 8. One beautiful all white pair, their two foster babies who are now juveniles-they are all black with a little tuft of feathers at the back of their heads that sticks out to a point, a second pair that are mostly white with some grey checks on their heads, a single hen(?) a beautiful silvery blue color that looks like she was painted by an artist, and a single white hen(?) mostly white with a neat black checked head. 
We also have one reddish tan ringneck dove who likes to think of herself as part pigeon/ part human. She loves to stay out with the pigeons most of the day, even roost with them, but when the temp. gets too hot (120+F) we find her at the front door wanting to come inside. She hops on our hand and we put her on an open perch where she happily sits and snoozes the afternoon away until it gets cool enough for her to go outside and be a bird again! LOL. My husband says she's spoiled! Not! Heehee!
We also have vairious other indoor hookbills.
Why are you confused about the number of birds? Are you wondering how many you should have?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have 7 racers and 3 eggs so hopefully will have 10 in a week or two


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lost count !  
Daryl


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

Well, I'm wondering how majorly involved you guys r, cuz I'm not a HUGE pigeon person. I just luv taking care of animals, and watching them fly.


----------



## rdonell (Apr 27, 2005)

I have 33. there are 26 tumbers with 1 squab. And 2 adult homers. witch now have 4 fast growing chicks.


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*count*

Lee here, 
I have 170 homers and out of that 100 are working birds


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I have three regulars who own their part of the house, unlike me, and three temps staying here on r&r passes from the kosmos....

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

way too many.
But then again, you can never have too many, right?

Reti


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

We've got two, who share our pad with us. Almost four months old, these two. Plus there's a feral flock outside our windows and which is unpredictably harangued by building management. Some weeks, they're all about trying to drive them away, other weeks, they seem not to care less, depending on which tenant(s) has/have complained about them.


----------



## edward i (Aug 28, 2005)

i have had this pigeon 5 days how do you teach the pigeon to come back to me ,,i dont want him to fly off edward1


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Edward1 and welcome to pigeon~Talk.

You have had this pigeon five days. How did you get it?

Pigeons can be trained to come back to you but it takes time and *patience*
and earning the trust of the pigeon.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Lee, just a quiestion for you. You have 170 birds  , lol I only got 28 and I need to start lowering the amount. How many square feet is your lofts? Or how many lofts do you keep with how many square feet in each one? Thats alot of birds for me to name! I named everyone of my pigeons but I dont think I could name 170 of them! Just a quiestion. Oh and one more, how tall are the lofts? LoL im just really curiouse about that seeings how you have so many birds and you need so much space. I think if I had that many, my nabours would be even for furosious about the amount


----------



## Kiddrock (Aug 18, 2005)

*i have about 40 looking to breed some that wil stay here*

there fun to watch and not much to do to take care of them i have always had some kind of animals i like pigeons the most they are so cool i still have alot to learn but im getting there


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Cinco*

I have five birds, all show.  One Show Roller, One Jaq, One Russian Tumbler and Two Budapest Tumblers. . .


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*how many*

Lee here, 
I have 2 lofts one is 30 feet long and one is 16 feet long. The inside of my loft is just 6 foot high i am 5 feet 11 inches.. all of my birds are working birds meaning they work for me in my business.. I have a release business and do weddings and funerals so it takes lots of birds .. i live on a two acre place and spend most of my day taking care of them .........


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

We have 77 of our own pigeons plus another dozen or so foster babies who will eventually go back to their owner. We also have five ring-necked doves, all rescues.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

*Four*

All four of my pigeons are feral pigeons . . . or rather, ex-feral pigeons. Now they are apartment dwellers. Soren was my first bird, and he has two females, Marie and Ludvig. Ludvig is female, but I didn't realize it till I was too used to calling her "Ludvig" to change my habits. Finally there is Izze, who is completely blind.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

We've around 150 birds right now. 3 buildings - 6 "rooms" total. LOL Started with one small building and 6 birds almost 10 years ago.... 

Someone asked about room --- the generally used "rule of thumb" is two square feet of space per bird. In fact, the Canadian Racing pigeon union has a rule in effect that if you don't have enough room (following the 'rule of thumb'), and if you don't keep your birds in a well ventilated, properly maintained loft, your CU membership could be revolked.


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

We have 18 Birmingham Roller pigeons, each one with a name, living in a roomy coop in our backyard. Ten of them get to go out flying each morning, while the rest get to breed and raise babies. We love to sit in the coop and watch the homey pigeon life going on.

This week I have one of the pigeons in a cage in the house. Ollie went out for his first flight and came back with a hurt leg. So he(or she) is resting. I think the leg is getting better, but if you have suggestions, I'd like them. I have taken him out on my lap three times daily to give him a drink of water with the eyedropper and stuffed some seeds down him. He seems to like the attention and opens his mouth for the water to dribble in.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi, Roundabout. We have rollers too; they're my favorite breed. Is Ollie's injury strictly internal, or is the skin broken? I take it he or she is not eating? I'd be concerned about that. Pigeons usually heal up quickly, but if there's any chance he was wounded by a cat he needs antibiotics asap because cat saliva can carry bacteria that is deadly to birds. If it's strictly an internal injury and he's improving, cage rest and a little TLC should have him back to his old self shortly. 

Here's a link to a listing of avian vets; hopefully there's one in your area. Even if you don't need one this time, it's good to know one for emergencies. I've learned to treat many ailments myself but there are still times I take pigeons to the vet. http://www.aav.org/


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you BirdMom! I think his/her injury is inside as I can't see any marks. I'm thinking his leg might have been injured when he came in the trap, maybe caught it in the lower bar or something. He seems very alert and watches me from the cage, and doesn't run away when I pick him up. I'm almost sure he eats on his own, but I was giving him water to make sure he was drinking. Thanks again


----------



## Kason (Apr 30, 2005)

*Wowzers*

Hey WOW Lee, Reti, and pigeonmamma! That's amazing! I can hardly deal with the ones i have! (The little spoiled, rotton, bratty get-it-all birds that i lov so much)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I have nine - 

Four are about a month old, and five are adult ferals, either in convelecense or non-releaseable resident 'House Birds'.

The number is always going up or down...

Was 16 - 18 for a while...which for me, is a handfull...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

just one for me but i love him dearly


----------



## Sariss (Dec 23, 2005)

I believe we have about 60 spread throughout 2 lofts.

We have the Racing Homers, German Beauty Homers, White Racers,Oriental Frills, Ice Pigeons, Long-faced Tumblers, Old German owls, Helmets, Indian Fans, Archangels, Damascenes, a lone Lark and a lone Showpen Homer.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We currently have 26 total; 24 stay in the aviary all the time and 2 spend part of the day in the aviary and the nights inside our house. Some will be released this spring. They are all rescues, so our numbers fluctuate a lot.

Maggie


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Our current count is 71 and they all have names except for a baby (I missed an egg) too young to be named yet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As of 5 minutes ago .. 44 pigeons and 8 ringneck doves .. like Maggie, the number of birds here goes up and down. Of these, 2 ringnecks are my permanent pets as are more than half of the pigeons. The number of permanents fluctuates also as my heart gets stolen on a real regular basis!

Terry

PS: There are also cockatiels, parakeets, zebra finches, lovebirds, parrots, ducks, geese, chickens, and a visiting Coot at the moment. Oh, and dogs, cats, rabbits, and hamsters.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Denise,

There is a guy/company on Craigslist out here that goes by the "Doodie Dude" .. he is a professional pooper scooper, but trust me .. he couldn't even begin to come close to my poop scoopin', rakin', and general poop pick up abilities  not to mention being the queen of laundry when it comes to bird and critter doodied towels! I am unbeatable!

My CAG is a baby (about 7 months old) Junebug .. and she has no feet .. fortunately, she doesn't know she has a handicap as she lost her feet to her parents when she was only a few days old. My other parrot is Lucas, a hybrid Moluccan/Umbrella, and he is a real handful .. very, very smart, very dextrous, and a total brat!

There is truly never a dull moment around here .. always something going on or something needing done or arrrrrgh .. more poop scooping needing done!

The dogs are Schatzie (a very elderly rescued Dachshund), Maggie (a big, black, hairy mutt .. collie, lab, cocker .. who knows), Butch (the world's largest Pug .. just ask Pidgey), and Sundance (a disabled toy poodle).

The cats are Pixie, Tom Thumb, Shasta, Merlyn, Rafters, Milo, Hope, ******, Sunshine, and Koko.

Now I need to quit as I'm suffering from the "There Was An Old Lady Who Lived In A Shoe" syndrome and need to get the names of everybody else at hand ..

I try to make a living in my "spare" time ..

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I've got 1.5 pigeons*

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo5.html

Of course even though he only has one wing and one eye we love Gee-Two as if he was a whole pigeon - maybe even a little more.

NAB


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I have 0 pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> I have 0 pigeons



Hi LondonPigeon,

I believe, that because you care about all the pigeons in the world, and are a member here, that you are a guardian to pigeons all over the world. In that sense *you own many pigeons.*  

Your concern is touching to me and even though you can't have pigeons of your own, you have many pigeons of your own, all the ferals in London.

Maybe you can't actually feed them at this point, but you can certainly stand up for them in your beliefs, and send good thoughts to them, (pray for them) as well as support those who do try to feed and water the ferals daily.

...and someday maybe you will actually own a pigeon or two or you will be able to feed the needy pigeons in your area, something to look forward to!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LondonPigeon,
> 
> I believe, that because you care about all the pigeons in the world, and are a member here, that you are a guardian to pigeons all over the world. In that sense *you own many pigeons.*
> 
> ...



thanks treesa

its been a while since I managed to feed the birds, but maybe i'll leave some food in the balcony, providing my mother doesnt see the food, becuase she doesnt like pigeons, she thinks they're flying rats


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi London Pigeon,

When I read your reply of "0", it brought tears to my eyes, and even more so when I read Treesa's reply to you. I have just one, "Tooter" but feel so blessed to have even one. I do hope that one day soon you will have the ability to have at least one.You are a great person to "know" LondonPigeon.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Victor said:


> Hi London Pigeon,
> 
> When I read your reply of "0", it brought tears to my eyes, and even more so when I read Treesa's reply to you. I have just one, "Tooter" but feel so blessed to have even one. I do hope that one day soon you will have the ability to have at least one.You are a great person to "know" LondonPigeon.


thanks Victor for the very kind message

maybe one day i will have a pigeon, but most realisitcally it looks for different reasons that I will have a causual pigeon pet or pets, ones that i don't have in my house, but wild ones, that I can feed from time to time, to help them if they're hungry and thirsty.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Londonpigeon....all of ours are yours, through the internet.  You don't have to have a pigeon to be a valuable member of this forum - which you are. You have started some threads that everyone enjoyed very much. Even though we do have pigeons, I love all the others that our members talk about - like Pidgey's Unie, Treesa's Skye, Cindy's Mikko and Malia, Brad's Ricky and Lucy, Victor's Tooter, Nab's Gee-two and Gee-three, Denise's Squidget and on and on.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> thanks Victor for the very kind message
> 
> maybe one day i will have a pigeon, but most realisitcally it looks for different reasons that I will have a causual pigeon pet or pets, ones that i don't have in my house, but wild ones, *that I can feed from time to time, to help them if they're hungry and thirsty.*





Hi LondonPigeon,

...and that would be a very noble and worthy cause!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Here! Here! I agree! Londonpigeon, you do make a differance!

Denise


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thanks everyone its very kind


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*pigeons*

i have 4: 2 homing pigeons and 2 white/ring neck doves

i bought them from the country feed stor because they were being sold to people to feed to pet snakes or to eat them ect. 

i hope to one day have more but im only 15 right now so i have to take baby steps


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Six - 
Walter, who started it all by inviting himself into our yard.  
Grace, a rescue given to us to be Walter's mate.  
Bliss and Mieke, given to us to show how sweet pigeons can be.  
Charlie and KD, because six pigeons is as many as we can legally keep here!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I probably have about 200 racing homers (aproximately 30 of them are rescues), 2 Old German Owls that belong to Daniel (he does rescues) that I am keeping for him for a year or so until he can get moved, as well as 1 hand raised Timneh African Gray which is also spoiled rotten, and 3 hand raised parakeets which are nutty as all can be that are my sons pride and joy which 2 came to us as abandoned by the parents at 3 and 5 days old and the people asked if we would take them, 1 at about 6 weeks old that just flew in and needed our help that is named independence named because he joined us on 4th of July in our back yard while we were swimming and having a barbeque he just came right in from who knows where and landed on my husbands hand. 

My loft is 28 feet wide and 42 feet long, it is broke down into sections for breeder hens, breeder cocks, individual sections for pairs, and then we get into the race section which is old bird cocks, old bird hens, young bird cock, young bird hens. 

Ellen


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

95 pigeons= 40 racing homers, 5 baldy rollers, 20 not very fast homers, 20 other rollers, and the rest I have no idea mix breeds I assume. They look like half roller, half homer, but have feathered feet, but they fly good. I got these from an livestock auction so I have no idea.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

I have 11 for now , I can manage to keep 20 bords are the most , cant go crazy about them or else my neighbors might complain so 20 maybe (6 blue bars 3 cheq's 2 black eagles.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to have nine pigeons 2 jacobins,3 rollers,2 runts,1 lahore,1 hommer but i sold the 1 lahore 2 jocobins and the hommer and instead got apair of doves so now i have 5 pigeons and two doves .


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I began with two fantails about seven months ago. Then I bought some long distance racers. I now have 15 birds and am breeding more. It's kind of addictive!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Only one,*

a spoiled pij named Mr. Squeaks, FORMER racing* homing pigeon. He cannot fly due to a partial wing amputation and now rules me and my 4 cats with an "iron beak!"

*actually, fly? no. Run like crazy? yes! ALMOST as fast as flying!  One of our members, Feather, calls him Super Bird and thinks his flight suit is his Super Bird cape! They do "virtual" crime fighting together!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i think i may be selling my doves because were having a big problem with racoons and pasums and our last chinckenifound dead tis morning  there was no whole found in the wire but i think it was one or the other because they have been eating our cat food so we stoped feed the cats at night out side soi thinki want to sell them and make a better loft for my pigeons and make it more secure


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Michael,

Myself and my friend, Bart, rescue birds .. we cannot afford to buy yours, but if you want to get them somewhere safe where they will be well cared for, let me know .. you would have to get them to Norco, CA off I-15.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

ill keep you posted on the pair of doves i think im going to find a buyer this weekend someone close like in vista  and if i cant find any 1 to take them ill send them to you


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

my pigeons laid their first egg today i just have to find out if their bnoth girls


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

stach_n_flash said:


> my pigeons laid their first egg today i just have to find out if their bnoth girls


what will you call them Michael?


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I have 30 white pigeons and the name of my loft is SilverWind. Out of those 30, 4 are babies on the ground and 5 are in the nest. I have one egg set to hatch and then it will be a stop to all egg hatching for awhile. (I do let them sit on the fake eggs, though).
I do the dove release--but this has turned more into a pigeon loving hobby than a business.


----------



## brisbanepigeon (Feb 27, 2006)

NINE RESCUES 

1 un-releasable, flitations, toe-loving, all-day-cooing, whistle-trained gray

1 most-like unreleasable, recovering from salmonella??? gray

2 juvenilles raised by hand and bonding nicely (hope to release together)

2 large whites (1 with band and wing injury) (1 coughing) found in same area -Grrr!

1 oil slicked oldie -3rd bath today hope to release soon

2 small, short beaked grays (foot injury) and (diarrhea on rich lady's porch)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

haha lol i was going to let london... name them because she cant own pigeons  but she wont right back so i might name them my self i found out one is for sure a girl and i think 50% the other is a guy lol the girl is named stach( because she staches the peanuts ) and the other is flash ( because when i first released him he flew in the tree next to the loft and then went straight back ... he was back in a FLASH ) im currently selling two doves if anyone lives in the vista area in cali. i bought them for 27$ and selling for 25$ the are nice with people well atleast me and they have a funny coo  i think they all do.... but yeah.... and for names... sonic and tails  maybe if their fertail i want to see what they look like first but i thinkthe names will stick


----------

